# Rhinestone Decal Material - Colman and Co vs. Stick Ons



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Do any of you have any first hand knowledge on the Colman and Company Rhinestone Material...

Rhinestone Decal Material | Colman and Company

And the StickOns Material

Rhinestone StickOns

Colman's is nearly twice the cost... But I wondered if there was a good reason for the added expense?...

I just had a customer tell me Colman told them and exposed decal material would yellow and brown over time?... I find that a little hard to believe but maybe that is the way it is?...

I've been using the StickOn material and it works great and it doesn't yellow and brown over time even in the areas that are not filled with stones...

The only reason I pose the question is on the Colman and CO website there is a review there that says they use the material on Beer Mugs... Now I know others have tried the StickOns material in the dishwasher and after 3 or so cycles stones do start to pop as does the decal material start to curl...

I wondered if the Colman and Company material was that more rugged thus the added expense being someone posted they use it for beer mugs?...

Any of you have used the two products to compare?...

Kevin


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

I buy mine at Rhinestone desizn.com really good prices and it never yellows I have had my Rhinestone Decal on the back of my Car for over a year and it still looks same as it did a year ago and it has been in some very hot wheather. 

Susan


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry the website is Rhinestone Designz.com try them

Susan


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes I buy from RhinestoneDesignz as well... Love the stuff... I just wondered if anyone had tried the Colman and Company stuff....

Kevin


----------



## keytees (Aug 9, 2011)

I tried the coleman and company stuff and yes it is very very expensive. I had a very hard time getting it to release. Of course I youtubed the videos on how to do the decals, but found out several ruined rhinestones later that you apply the coleman stuff differently. I was not impressed at all and am looking for something less expensive. Thanks for the info on rhinestonedesignz.com. I will be checking them out.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

You won't go wrong with the StickOns from RhinestoneDesignz.com... It's a good price and it works flawless!!! I have decals that have been thru the winter and hot summer and look just as good as the day went on... Even thru automatic car washes!...

Kevin


----------

